# Where to get an UAE drivers license?



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi,

I've got my visa now, so I'll have to change my driver's license to a UAE one at some office. I couldn't find any website, could you post the link if you know it? I am working in Media City and live in the Marina, so an office closeby would be wonderful.

Thank you.


----------



## inimic (Aug 20, 2008)

alexalexa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got my visa now, so I'll have to change my driver's license to a UAE one at some office. I couldn't find any website, could you post the link if you know it? I am working in Media City and live in the Marina, so an office closeby would be wonderful.
> 
> Thank you.


Gulfnews: Obtaining a driving licence

http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,transferdrivinglicenes,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=home


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

alexalexa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got my visa now, so I'll have to change my driver's license to a UAE one at some office. I couldn't find any website, could you post the link if you know it? I am working in Media City and live in the Marina, so an office closeby would be wonderful.
> 
> Thank you.


There's an RTA office in Media City where you can get a driving license. In the same building as the Du office, opposite the big sand carpark.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

so to get a lic I have to go through all these stupid classes?
I am from america and hold a valid lic from here.
this will take forever and where do people find the time?


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

bigdave said:


> so to get a lic I have to go through all these stupid classes?
> I am from america and hold a valid lic from here.
> this will take forever and where do people find the time?



Hi bigdave … these not stupid classes they but these classes for people don't know how to drive. But if you have a license from your country but not all the country you don’t have to take all the classes…


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I didnt think you had to take classes to change your license.

I went down to RTA with visa, NOC, Passport and 120 AED and they gave me a license........

thats for UK driving licenses so im not sure if it applies to US?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

bigdave said:


> so to get a lic I have to go through all these stupid classes?
> I am from america and hold a valid lic from here.
> this will take forever and where do people find the time?


If you hold a US passport and a US DL, then you will be able to swap it over for a UAE DL
( after you have residency)

....There are many here from the countries who can just swap over DL's, that really should have re-taken their DL tests...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

make sure you have an eye test done and the certificate from the optician, also go and get 4-8 photos done. - for the license they will take a new one anyway butthey still need photos for the application.

dont forget the Non Objection Certificate / Letter from your company must say .....

Dear..... Roads Transport Authority , they wont accept it if it says to whom it may concern e.t.c


----------

